# Any graphic artists?



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I am needing to create or come up with a cool logo/design for my new investment property business but am drawing a blank, not to mention I am just not that creative. Can anyone help?

BEB Investments, LLC is our name...


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Two9tene


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

bassadict69 said:


> I am needing to create or come up with a cool logo/design for my new investment property business but am drawing a blank, not to mention I am just not that creative. Can anyone help?
> 
> BEB Investments, LLC is our name...


@Ware thanks for the mention.

@bassadict69 I do logo designs. You can PM me and I will give you my phone number. We can discuss specifics if your interested.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

No experience in this area but I did sleep at a Holiday Inn once &#128563;&#129300;&#128077;&#127998;

Seriously there are some talented guys so I'm sure you asked the right folks...


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

bassadict69 said:


> I am needing to create or come up with a cool logo/design for my new investment property business but am drawing a blank, not to mention I am just not that creative. Can anyone help?
> 
> BEB Investments, LLC is our name...


Sent you a PM a little bit ago. Let me know if your still interested.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

@bassadict69

Another satisfied customer!


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks again! We love it!


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

bassadict69 said:


> Thanks again! We love it!


Thank you for your business. I'm glad you guys love the end result.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Well getting a new venture off with TwO9Tene Designs©

Created a Lawn Enthusiast inspired products page  with some cool T-Shirts, Stickers, Mugs etc... Please check it out.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Two9tene said:


> Well getting a new venture off with TwO9Tene Designs©
> 
> Created a Lawn Enthusiast inspired products page  with some cool T-Shirts, Stickers, Mugs etc... Please check it out.


Congrats on the new venture buddy! You will do well and I will take a closer look later to get a few things off your hands 👍🏾


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> > Well getting a new venture off with TwO9Tene Designs©
> ...


Heck yeah! Appreciate you brother! Only got a couple designs up right now many more to come. Hopefully!


----------

